

What You Learn in Your 40s - guiambros
http://nytimes.com/2014/03/01/opinion/sunday/what-you-learn-in-your-40s.html

======
ChuckFrank
It's all contextual. There are many people in their 20s, 30s, or 40s that
won't be learning these things, and instead they'll be learning other things.
To think that these things are universal smacks of a certain type of cultural
privilege. What about the unmarried, the underemployed, those living in
extreme poverty, etc. These stories come around every year, it's fill in the
blank journalism. Terrible stuff.

------
guiambros
Regardless your age, there's some good points. Some I wished I had discovered
10 years earlier.

